# Kritik für Marionettentheater [Websitedesign]



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

motzt doch mal bitte über diesen Websiteentwurf. Das ist erst meine 2. Website....und irgendwie bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden. Es liegt vielleicht auch am Komplementärkontrast vom roten Logo auf die grüne Site, wobei der mir auch irgendwie gefällt .

Vielen Dank,

Ex1tus

edit: kleines Update (danke, Marco)


----------



## ihrschweine (1. August 2008)

Hm, sieht irgendwie so aus als hättest du die in ein paar Minuten gemacht...

Ich finde da sollte man schon ein wenig mehr Zeit rein stecken um das dann "Design" zu nennen. 

Und dann sollte es auch vom Konzept her passen, was bei dir irgendwie nicht so wirklich der Fall ist.

Sei mal kreativer und schau dir ein paar andere Webseiten an um auf eigene Ideen zu kommen.

Ps: Meine Favorite Site : http://www.2advanced.com ( Ja ich weiß, ist kein Vergleich...)


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

ihrschweine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, sieht irgendwie so aus als hättest du die in ein paar Minuten gemacht...



Ein klein wenig länger hab ich schon gebraucht . Den "Kunden" gefällt das schon ziemlich gut, ein paar kleine Veränderungen wollten sie noch. Ich weiß schon das das nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuß ist, aber ich will da jetzt nicht unbedingt viel Zeit reinstecken. Mach das ja kostenfrei privat für die Marionettentheatergruppe meiner Mutter.

Am liebsten wären mir eigentlich ein paar konkrete Tipps.



ihrschweine hat gesagt.:


> Ps: Meine Favorite Site : http://www.2advanced.com ( Ja ich weiß, ist kein Vergleich...)



In Flash kann ich gerade mal tweenen .


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. August 2008)

Hi,

Ohne deinen Entwurf jetzt komplett zerreißen zu wollen, halte ich das Layout für semigut.
Unter einer Webseite für das genannte "Produkt" stell ich mir irgendwie was anderes vor; 
daher in aller Kürze meine Gedanken:
Es fehlt mir persönlich das Verspielte, was man in einem Marionettentheater vorfindet;
abgedunkelte Bühne, dunkle Braun- und Rottöne, herumliegende Puppen, Schnüre,
gemütliche Sitzmöbel (mit roter Seide bespannt), Scheinwerfer, ...
vgl. z.B. folgendes Bild zur Inspiration: http://www.erkaeltung-online.de/fileadmin/user_upload/PIC_Theater_Spielzeit_press_01.jpg

Dein präsentiertes Layout strahlt keine Individualität und Wiedererkennungswert aus;
man kann dieses genauso gut für einen Gärtnerei oder als private Webseite benutzen.

Das Layout an sich ist jetzt nicht so schlecht, aber wie gesagt: einem Marionetten-
Theater nach meinem Geschmack überhaupt nicht zuzuordnen. Ich weiß nicht, wie
das Theater deiner Mutter aussieht, aber vielleicht kannst du dich an dem Interieur/
Farbwahl auch noch inspirieren lassen.

Grüße


----------

